# Glasspacks



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

I was wondering if any of yall knew anything about installing glasspacks. i have a 2000 gmc 1500 w dual exhausts i cant decide if i should attempt it by myself or take it somewhere and pay somebody to do it for me. what do yall think?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I think I hope you have a loud raido and tight windows,,, if I remember from way back them suckers are LOUD


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Glass Packs are ridiculous, If you are looking for a good sound, better get the appropriate Flowmasters. I had a huge 2500 1986 Suburban with 37" TSL swampers, 6 inch lift Had a 402 big block 10.1-1 high compression,shift kit, and 750 double pumper etc,etc,etc. Dual exhaust, it was sick. I wound up replacing the headers and dual pipes after several years on the beach down here, Ocracoke and Buxton. It had 2 mufflers on each side, inline race mufflers and Flowmasters that gave it nice backpressure on 2 1/2" dual lines. When it was replaced it went to dual 3" lines with singles and because the mechanic did not have any specialty mufflers he put on dual glasspacks[3"]. The bitch sounded like a jet. I rolled her home from Manteo to Hatteras and she was so loud that I ran a lady off the road while passing. I didn't have the heart to put her on the ferry So I dropped her at one of the mechanics shops in Hatteras and ordered in the flowmaster 70s. Less back pressure but quick? 65 to 90 in about 2 seconds! Moral is do not get glass packs,they are obnoxious[OBNX] and by the way. Your ******* is showing.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I reread it. Topsail? you might be in line for a noise ordinance ticket.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol... im not actually from topsail i live out in the country right outside of fayetteville... ill look into the flowmasters thanks.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I am glad you enjoyed that,In the past I have been banned for actually speaking my mind here. Flowmaster is the way to go. It will sound good on a GM. Good Luck


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am going to second Flowmasters. 2 0r 3 chamber. Whatever suits your needs. Also Flowmaster probably offers a bolt on cat back system. Another option is to look into Stainless systems like Corsa or Borla. These companies offer bolt on cat back systems as well. Stay away from Glass packs, to load and will burn or rust out in no time.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

i just looked at the flowmasters on youtube... from what i can tell they sound ALOT better then the glasspacks. im probably gonna look to get them put into my truck thanks for pointing me in that direction guys.


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Go with the Flow Masters, Good sound and they have a warranty. Not too loud in the truck but sounds good outside.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

kingchaser34 said:


> i just looked at the flowmasters on youtube... from what i can tell they sound ALOT better then the glasspacks. im probably gonna look to get them put into my truck thanks for pointing me in that direction guys.


They will sound much better! They will give you a nice deep tone and depending on the one you pick they will be barely over stock to a good bit louder. Glass packs have an nasty poping sound and way to loud to be driving all day with them.


----------



## cidman (Sep 10, 2007)

Love my dual cherry bombs on the 302 in my work truck, can't wait for the stock muffler on the jeep to rust out so i can cherry bomb it.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a glasspack on my dakota and it has a fantastic sound and is very quite compared to some exhausts ive heard.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I put a glasspack on my 4runner (1990, 22RE 4 cylinder) for economic purposes amongst other reasons. Was a no-weld setup, as I bolted it into place using appropriate fittings and made ample use of wire hangers connected to the frame, but 20,000 miles later its still doing fine. It is loud on my vehicle but not ridiculous, and it definitely runs better than the stock muffler did. For $25 its tough to beat. 
I almost forgot, I had a glasspack on the '89 Toyota Pickup I had before the 4Runner. Valvetrain was a bit of a mess on that one, timing kept fouling up and it would backfire and explode mufflers, installed a glasspack and it held up to untold numbers of fiery explosions. Again, tough to beat for $25.00.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Carolina Rebel, What brand glass packs did you have on your truck?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Cherry Bomb, just a single exhaust setup.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

DONT GET GLASS PACKS!!! YOU'LL SCARE THE PLOVERS!!!


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well in that case i better get somee  if itll scare them birds away ill get the loudest ones theyve got hahaha


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

That's why I have the train horn! I just warn them I'm comming down the beach so They will get out of the way!


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

LOL maybe i should invest in one of those too


----------

